# Sapphire foaled!! Pics will come later.



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I checked on Sapphire at 11 pm and discovered she had her baby! I can't tell if it's a colt or filly, I think filly but can't be 100 percent sure. Pics will come in the morning after it's light out. But I can say that it's red and white. I'll add pics of mama and daddy. Sapphire and baby are doing great!

Mama Sapphire.









Daddy Apache.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Yahoo!!!!!! Can't wait to see Baby pics!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats! How fun! Take tons of pictures!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Klassic Superstar said:


> Congrats! How fun! Take tons of pictures!


 Thanks!! Don't worry they'll be lots of pics! :wink:


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yay baby pictures! :lol:


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Not later, we need photos NOW!!! Congrats.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Can't wait for pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Didnt know Sapphire was even preggers!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

subbinggg 

do you have any name ideas for the foal yet?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

*Here are a few pics, better ones to follow!! And it's a filly!!*

It's a filly!! Here are a few pics, better ones will come either later tonite or tomorrow. These aren't the greatest pics and please excuse the mud. It's been raining a lot here late so everything is covered in mud. We haven't picked a name yet still thinking about it. Lakota is so jealous she can't see straight lol. Pics!

Adorable filly!









Up Close! Check out her neat blaze.









Cute!









Up Close.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Cute!!!! I love her face
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

how cute she got her daddies face! :]


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Awww... that is stinking adorable!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!!!!! She is adorable! Look forward to more pics!


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness, too cute!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

She is just friggn' adorable. Her blaze reminds of a lit candle and flame..
Congrats!!


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Soooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Congrats!!!!! She is adorable! Look forward to more pics!


 Thanks!!  I'm uploading more pics right now! The third pic she was reaching out for me to pet her, she already loves to be petted and loved on. And in the fourth pic I though she looked super cute sleeping.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats on a beautiful little filly. love the "sleeping" pics.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

She so friggin cute,


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! I'm really pleased with her.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Thanks!!  I'm uploading more pics right now! The third pic she was reaching out for me to pet her, she already loves to be petted and loved on. And in the fourth pic I though she looked super cute sleeping.


What a beautiful filly 
love her patches


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

congrats on the new filly! I love her markings


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

oh my goodness!! i remember seeing pictures of your heavily pregnant mare a while back and am so glad i came across this! 

this is the cutest little filly! i just keep scrolling up and oogling at her. makes me want a little baby soooo bad! if you plan to keep her i wanna make sure i'm tuned into her growing up process.

CONGRATS


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Omg she is the cutest filly I have ever seen! :lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

allisonjoy said:


> oh my goodness!! i remember seeing pictures of your heavily pregnant mare a while back and am so glad i came across this!
> 
> this is the cutest little filly! i just keep scrolling up and oogling at her. makes me want a little baby soooo bad! if you plan to keep her i wanna make sure i'm tuned into her growing up process.
> 
> CONGRATS


 Thanks!! Don't worry there will be lots of growing up pics! I'm sure she's gonna stay.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I WANT HER!! She will fit right in with my Tess and Zorro  And lucy lol


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> I WANT HER!! She will fit right in with my Tess and Zorro  And lucy lol


 Lol sorry she's a keeper!! :wink: We've decided to name her Bella.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

So cute! Just love baby pics!!! I want one! lol Congratulations 

Is she correct? In the fifth pic it kind of looks like her leg is turned or bowed but it might just be the angle. I ask because my horses leg wasnt corrected as a colt and now will never be.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Nuala said:


> So cute! Just love baby pics!!! I want one! lol Congratulations
> 
> Is she correct? In the fifth pic it kind of looks like her leg is turned or bowed but it might just be the angle. I ask because my horses leg wasnt corrected as a colt and now will never be.


 Thanks!!  She was standing at an angle when I took that pic, in fact she was in the middle of pooping when I snapped it lol. :lol: I'm hoping to get more pics before the rain comes in next week.


----------

